# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Various Other Cichlids >  What Cichlids do you have?

## pokergirl

Ok I'll go first. Atm I have Maylandia Estherae, Cyrtocara Moorii, Labridochromis Caerulus, Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdos, Pseudotropheus Acei, Cynotilapia Mbamba, Pseudotropheus Kingsizei, Cynotilapia Afra Hongi Red Top and Synodontis Petricola. I have some juvies I'm growing on a tank full of blue dolphin fry.

----------


## ASD

I used to be nuts on Cyphotilapia Frontosa, the species i kept and mostly had success with breeding were; Moba, Zaire, Mabilibili, Kigoma, Kavalla and Mpimbwe. I am thinking of starting again with a big shoal of Moba or Zaire blues again.

I have also kept various Mbuna tanks, a Tropheus setup and a mixed Tanganyikan community.

I was never really into the big new world cichlids though.

----------


## Nemo

why is it that everytime i see a cichlid tank it is always overstocked. lmao

----------


## ASD

The thing about keeping Mbuna is that they do better when overstocked. It controls aggression that would occur if lightly stocked due to a strong male taking over the tank.

Some of the big SA Cichlids can overstock a tank with a single fish, i have seen a large Oscar in a 2 foot tank, it could hardly turn around.

----------


## Nemo

> The thing about keeping Mbuna is that they do better when overstocked. It controls aggression that would occur if lightly stocked due to a strong male taking over the tank.
> 
> Some of the big SA Cichlids can overstock a tank with a single fish, i have seen a large Oscar in a 2 foot tank, it could hardly turn around.


 :lol:  yeah iv seen oscars and similar fishes(single fish) overstocked lmao they can hardly turn they look frozen fish food to me  :lol: , (well they look still and dont move lmao)

----------

